# Clubs in/Near Gloucester?



## SWSteve (18 Jan 2015)

I'm moving to Gloucester at the start of February and I'm looking for a new club to join. Ideally they would feature:


Sat/Sunday Club runs - across different paces so I can move up a group hopefully

A chaingang/faster ride
I've no idea of the local area so please say how good your club is/clubs are.

Thanks in advance


----------



## 13 rider (18 Jan 2015)

In my ride today thread there are regular posts about kings way cc which seems to be based in gloucester .hope this helps


----------



## Chromatic (21 Jan 2015)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I'm moving to Gloucester at the start of February and I'm looking for a new club to join. Ideally they would feature:
> 
> 
> Sat/Sunday Club runs - across different paces so I can move up a group hopefully
> ...




Here you go Steve:

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/kingsway-cycling-club-gloucester.159728/ 
This is an informal gathering as far as I have made out from their thread.


If you are looking for a more structured/established club get yourself down to Strikin Bikes down the Bristol Road by the old match factory and ask the guy in there.


----------



## Dark46 (21 Jan 2015)

Hi, the Kingsway Cycling Club go from Tesco on the Kingsway at 09:00 on Sunday mornings.

We normally have 2 rides going out, a fast and slower group. 

We also meet at the Barn Owl by Tesco local on a Thursday evening at 19:30 onwards.
There are 4 people from the KCC that I know of

You can find us on Facebook too, just look for Kingsway Cycling Club and on Strava too


----------



## SWSteve (21 Jan 2015)

Thanks guys, a more structured club is what I will look for so I'll head out to Strikin Bikes, but I may head out on some Thursdays as well dependent on train times for commuting.


----------



## andrew_s (21 Jan 2015)

Gloucester City CC https://sites.google.com/site/glosccc/ is the long standing racing club
There's also a large group from Eastgate Cycles at about 6:30pm Wednesdays http://www.eastgatecycles.co.uk/pages/wednesday-ride-out


----------

